# Original Xbox Mods



## VashTS (Mar 27, 2011)

But I hate UnleashX.  I'm pretty sure I installed EvoX on the last one I did, but it was too long ago I cannot remember, maybe my memory isn't correct.  

Anyway, anyone got any good Xbox links?  I want EvoX installed, but if I have to I will stay with UnleashX.  I do not have a mod chip its softmod only.  Maybe it was a different dash that I installed?  

Any help is appreciated been searching all day with nothing good found and I don't want to risk screwing the Xbox up.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 27, 2011)

try your luck here

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?c=1...110,104,111,113

this is the only xbox 1 forums i know i don't know if it is active anymore but you can look around to see if you can find the files you need there.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

You should install Xbox Media Center.
Its beautiful compared to EvoX or UnleashX.


but to be honest UnleashX feels better to me than EvoX.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn I just found what I did last time, it was simply a skin change.  My mistake.  Thanks anyway man.  UnleashX isn't terrible, but it seems like EvoX is nice.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL.
I still suggest you try out Xbox Media Center.. its a whole different experience compared to EvoX and UnleashX.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 28, 2011)

+1 for XBMC

its the best dash ever, UnleashX and EvoX can't compare at all


----------



## kirlac (Mar 28, 2011)

When I softmodded my xbox many years ago I think I tried almost every dash available. I settled for unleashx and had xbmc as an app until I actually used it and realized how much better it was than unleashx or evox (or any other for that matter). You can have more than one dash installed if i remember rightly. You just have to install them as apps then open the .xbe (i think that's the right file) and it will boot into the other dash while leaving your regular dash untouched.

I say try them out though, and see how they feel until you find one you like, but xbmc is definitely the best and when I done mine I think it was one of the only ones still being updated and supported. I don't know if it's still going but I think I got all of that stuff from xbins, where you had to use irc to get a password for their ftp server.


----------



## dilav (Mar 28, 2011)

kirlac said:
			
		

> I think it was one of the only ones still being updated and supported.



Last stable update in May(?) of 09. Officially not being developed a year later. Others have taken over and it is called XBMC4Xbox although I never tried it or know if it runs stable.

It's a great program/dash though. You should check it out.


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 29, 2011)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> kirlac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using XBMC4Xbox on my box since a few months, haven't had a single problem with it. It definitely runs stable.

If you're just gonna use it as a dashboard to launch games, emulators, etc. from, you could go with a build of the older official source code just aswell though. The main reason you'd want to use XBMC4Xbox is that it handles media playing better. Personally I installed it just for the fun of trying it out :>


----------



## VashTS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions i am going to try out xbmc eventually. i do want it as a media device, im probably going to leave in the baby's room so when he is old enough i can have everything on a hdd on the xbox.  

is it possible to wirelessly ftp to the xbox?  if so guess ill need to get a wireless adapter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2011)

You can get a wireless bridge (or use another router to act as a repeater) or if you have a laptop nearby you can bridge connections between wireless and wired.

As for what to get auto installer deluxe aka AID is good- some things might not be quite up to date (we still see updates for some emulators) but it should be a nearly full setup of all the dashes, emulators and other homebrew. Likewise most xbox stuff was built with the official SDK so it tends not to get shared, xbins and the program easy xbins will get you sorted though.


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 29, 2011)

Evo-X all the way


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 30, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> thanks for the suggestions i am going to try out xbmc eventually. *i do want it as a media device*, im probably going to leave in the baby's room so when he is old enough i can have everything on a hdd on the xbox.
> 
> is it possible to wirelessly ftp to the xbox?  if so guess ill need to get a wireless adapter.




Then you want XBMC as your default dashboard. 

By the way, XBMC got an SMB client built in, so you can stream media off a Windows share instead of storing the media files locally on the Xbox if you want. That way you can save the space for the stuff that has to be run off the hdd, like games, emulators, etc. 

I wouldn't recommend using any of those autoinstaller disks without knowing what you're doing on a softmodded box. And the first thing you should do before doing anything else is to make an eeprom backup, if you manage to screw up royally you might need those to reinstall the Xbox. If you're lucky the softmod app did that backup when your Xbox was modded, look for a folder called eeprom in the root folders. If you can't find it there, install EvoX, start it from your current dashboard, and make a backup using the "Backup eeprom" option.

Once you've backed up your eeprom, a simple way to make XBMC your default dashboard is to replace your current dashboard executable with a forwarder that points to your XBMC executable:

* Unpack and ftp XBMC to a folder of your choice on your Xbox, my suggestion is f:\xbmc. Launch it to check that it works correctly. This is important, if it doesn't work once you make it your default dashboard, you'll be in for a lot of work to make your Xbox bootable again. 

* Download XBE shortcut maker and unpack it. 
_[edit] XBE shortcut maker is compiled with a homebrew SDK, not XDK, so it's completely legal to distribute._

* Run XBE shortcut maker and input the path to XBMC's default.xbe in the "Target Path" field. If you used my suggestion that would be f:\xbmc\default.xbe. It's crucial you get the path exactly right, the Xbox will try to boot whatever path you entered, and if it points to a non existing path... well, you catch my drift. Leave the rest of the fields as they are. Click "Create Shortcut" Save the generated file as default.xbe on your computer.

* Make a folder on the Xbox' F drive, put the default.xbe you generated with XBE Shortcut Maker in it, and try launching the forwarder. If XBMC starts, you did it right, and it's safe to go on to the next step. Remove this folder when you're done, it's just for testing, we want to make sure that every link in the chain we can check works before we pass the point of no return.

* Locate your current dashboards default.xbe, you'll probably find it at f:\UnleashX\default.xbe or something like that. Make a backup of that default.xbe, and overwrite it with the default.xbe you generated with XBE Shortcut Maker.

* Optional: Time for some cleaning up. Make a new folder on your Xbox' F drive, and copy everything *except* default.xbe (the forwarder xbe) from the UnleashX folder to the new folder. Copy the backup you made of UnleashX' default.xbe to this folder too. Now you have a working install of UnleashX again, in case you'd want to use that for something later. 

* Reboot your Xbox, now it should boot into XBMC. What happens is that the BIOS points to the default.xbe in your old UnleashX folder, which is a forwarder that in its turn points to XBMC's default.xbe, which now will boot as your dashboard.

I haven't got a lot of experience with using softmodded Xboxes, I've just done softmodding as a step when flashing the TSOP to be able to run the unsigned apps needed for that, but perhaps a better and safer solution would be to just modify the boot paths in the BIOS image, if that's possible with a softmodded Xbox. If it is, you'll have the possibility to select more than on boot path, so if the default boot option breaks, the Xbox will try to boot the next one in line. That way you'll have a way out if something goes wrong when updating XBMC in the future. That method would be a lot cleaner too, no need to keep your old UnleashX folder, no forwarders, etc.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 30, 2011)

Just be careful about what you request, since most homebrew such as emulators were made with the Official Xbox SDK, and contain copyrighted material. (just a heads up)


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 for XBMC

At one stage I had five xboxes running XBMC around an old houseshare, 1 in my room, 2 in housemates rooms, 1 in lounge, and 1 which moved between dining area and basement/party area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still have two crystal xboxes, but they no longer get used as media streamers due to poor HD support. Still great emulator machines though


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 22, 2011)

i had evox and i thought it was better navigation than xbox media center. *Some *of the text are hard to read on xbox media center because they have small fonts, but then there are other parts of xbox media center, that have normal fonts and it looks normal. With evox, they were done perfectly.


----------

